# purchesd my first b5 wagon and now it wont start what could it be



## dnastyestofallds (May 15, 2007)

i drove the car this morning to drop my girls of at school and on the way back home the window wouldnt go back up so when i got home i tryed the other windows and nothing so i turned the car off and disconected the battery and waited 20 seconds before i put it back togeather and when i went to start the car the car wouldfnt start and the window still wouldnt go up when i hit the window swich on all of them so then i closed the door with the key cause the remote wouldnt lock the car either so when i held the key in the lock position the window whnt up could anyone tell me what could be the proble why my car dont start could my module under my driver side rug went bad cause i notice a wet carpet do to the fact when my system was instaled the guy ran the wire threw the hole were the hood cable goe threw and water was coming in from there what to do?


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

I don't have any experience with this but from what i have read, you are probably on the right track going after the electronics in the floor. 

You have to get it out of the floor where you can air dry it and check the wires, connectors, and harness for corrosion, then fix each piece you need to. 

I just wanted to point out that there are numerous ways that water can get in there, so search "water ingress" to get the comprehensive lowdown.


----------



## dnastyestofallds (May 15, 2007)

*bump*


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

It sounds like possibly either the comfort control module (in the floorpan under the driver's seat) or the master window control unit (in the driver's door). Check the fuses for those systems first (sorry, I don't have a fuse diagram...). I recall several people on here complaining of having moisture get into the various modules under the floor.

I can't imagine why it wouldn't start though. Are you sure the battery is charged? What happens when you turn the key? Does it click? Crank? Buzz? Chime? Do the interior lights/radio come on?


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

1) Please use captialization and punctuation in your post as it is very difficult to determine where one topic starts and another begins.

2) Check fuse 14


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

tryin2vw said:


> 2) Check fuse 14


... and 38.


----------



## dnastyestofallds (May 15, 2007)

*whell thank to all*

i just found the cause to my fuse #14 always burning out. It was caused by the metal clip that holds the cover to the sunroof motor and landed in the map light switch after going threw all the hassel of checking my harness omg!


----------



## rayj (Jun 10, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

